# Help please! Beta problem...



## Prizm (Mar 26, 2005)

Hello,
I have a very active beta fish (by active, I mean he typically swims about his one gallon bowl, which includes a filter by the way) and lately, he is rubbing against the rocks and nudging them with his head as if trying to dig, before laying down. --Do fish sleep in this way, or could he be sick?

Thanks for any advice!
~Prizm


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

He could be sick. If he is rubbing against things he might have ick. Does he have any tiny white or yellow spots on him ?


RC


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Fish don't "sleep" or do anything that way.... it should be some sickness!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the fish must be sick. he try to rub off what ever is bother him. it is not a good thing since he may injure himself when he rub against something. 

plus no offense, it is spelled betta, not beta. Betta is a genus of fish and beta is a type of radiation. there is a huge difference between them.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Maybe not so much sick, as irritated. If it just started, I would venture to say the water quality is rapidly falling.


----------



## Prizm (Mar 26, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies! I don't see any spots, but I'm going to change the water as Simpte suggests---Is washing the gravel a good idea, or is leaving some fish bacteria helpful in any way?


----------

